# JamesB



## hell fire grill (Dec 12, 2009)

Copied from another forum.

_Folks_

_Its with great regret I type this note. I learned a little while ago that JamesB died this afternoon. I cant begin to express the complete sense of loss I am feeling for his family, friends and many forum friends. There are very few whole heartedly good people in the world. James was. He was a caring friend who always pitched in, helped out and went the extra mile to help those who knew him. I just cant put to words the sorrow I feel for losing him. He will be deeply missed. _

_I don't have all the details, what I currently understand is that James had some type of breathing issues that flared up occasionally and this afternoon those breathing issues overtook him and he died before the paramedics could get there._

_Please pray for his family. _

_As I receive more details, we will post those here. I know in the days, weeks and months to come we will want to remember all the good things James did + offer our love and support to his family._


___________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  ______________

_Update_

The funeral for James Bennett (James B) will be at 

Ben F. Brown Funeral Home
707 N MacArthur, Irving Tx 75061
972-254-4242

Wednesday 10:00 am


----------



## ronp (Dec 12, 2009)

Here is his last post.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=84815

Sad news, thanks for letting us know.

He will be in our thoughts.


----------



## rivet (Dec 12, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear that. My prayers to his family.


----------



## sumosmoke (Dec 12, 2009)

Extremely sad news to hear of a member passing away so suddenly. Never a good time, but the holidays don't make it any easier. 

Ronp, thanks for providing a link to his last thread.


----------



## rickw (Dec 12, 2009)

That is very sad news, my thoughts will be with the family.


----------



## meateater (Dec 12, 2009)

Prayers sent to the family.


----------



## desertlites (Dec 12, 2009)

My thoughts go out to his loved ones.He will be missed.


----------



## ronp (Dec 12, 2009)

I did some back tracking through other forums and located the original post where he was well known and saw where he was alive this afternoon and actually posted there today.

It seems he had breathing problems and passed before the parmedics could get there. Too bad.

I guess we never know.


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 12, 2009)

Oh wow.  That's tough to handle.  Hats off and a silent prayer for our fallen brother.  









Go in peace James.


----------



## scpatterson (Dec 12, 2009)

Terrible news


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 12, 2009)

So Sad to hear about a members passing... He will be missed...


----------



## stonebriar (Dec 12, 2009)

Thank you Ronp for letting us know...


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 12, 2009)

Thank you for the post Hell Fire.  Sending thoughts and prayers to James' wife, daughters and family.


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 12, 2009)

Sorry to hear of the loss, my thoughts and prayers go towards his family.


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 12, 2009)

Thats a shame my thoughts and prayers go out to his family


----------



## gnubee (Dec 12, 2009)

James was with us since 2005, Wow He must have been here at the start. 

I add my small prayer to the many for James and His family.


----------



## meatball (Dec 12, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers to his family. May he rest in peace. Hug your loved ones every day, you just never know.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 12, 2009)

It is a sad day the the smoking world for sure. Our prayers go out to the family. Thanks Ronp for posting his last post.


----------



## goobi99 (Dec 12, 2009)

prayers and condolences to the family. He will be missed


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 13, 2009)

Wow, I was just drulling over his bacon the other day. Prayers to his family and friends.


----------



## hoser (Dec 13, 2009)

Heartfelt condolences to the family, and friends.


----------



## cruizer (Dec 13, 2009)

So sad to hear. Our prayers go out to the family. God be with them.


----------



## hell fire grill (Dec 14, 2009)

The original post has been updated.


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 14, 2009)

That is very sad news. Our thoughts and prayers go out to the family.


----------



## chefrob (Dec 14, 2009)

what a tough time his family and friends must be going through......thoughts and prayers to all that knew him personaly and he will be missed by those of us who new him through one of his pastimes.


----------



## oneshot (Dec 14, 2009)

My sympathies for James B and his family. They are all in my prayers.


----------



## blue (Dec 14, 2009)

Thoughts and Prayers......


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Dec 14, 2009)

Prayers to his family...


----------



## capt dan (Dec 15, 2009)

sad news indeed. I will post something from  one of his other Q forums he visited and had many friends at.:

James Michael Bennett, 43, lifetime resident of Irving passed away on December 11, 2009. He was born September 27, 1966 to H.T. and Patricia Bennett in Irving. He was a loving husband, father, son, brother and friend. He was a wonderful cook and took pride in hosting BBQ parties and entering cooking competitions. He had a great love for car racing especially Nascar and drag racing. He leaves behind his wife of 19 years Julie Bennett; his two beautiful daughters Shelby and Jamie Bennett; father H.T. Bennett of Irving; brother Ricky Bennett and wife Pamela Bennett of Arlington; sister Brenda Heidemann and husband Daniel Heidemann of Irving; father-in-law and mother-in-law Bill and Judy Berry of Grapevine; brother-in-law and sister-in-law Rob and Karen Van Til of Southlake; nephews Shawn Bennett, Brendan Heidemann, Brett Bennett, Jack Van Til and niece Chloe Van Til along with many loving aunts, uncles, cousins and friends. He was preceded in death by his mother Patricia Bennett. Visitation and Services will be held at Brown’s Memorial Funeral Home in Irving. Visitation will be Tuesday, December 15th from 6pm-8pm and the funeral service will be Wednesday, December 16th at 10am. 

RIP James. You will be missed.
Prayers go out to his family and friends.


----------



## kookie (Dec 15, 2009)

Sorry to hear of the loss. Prayers go to his family and friends............


----------

